# Xx Jojo Baby... See you soon.



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've been putting off posting this partially because I still don't want to accept that my mischief has been narrowed to two and partly because I didn't want to make myself cry again. 6 days ago I had to put down my youngest Jojo. He was a year and a half and had been struggling with Phnumonia for a week or so. He had been kept 48 hours at the vets on Oxygen and was given several injections after not responding to his initial medication. Nothing was working for him and his breathing got to the point where it was like trying to breathe through a pillow and his eyes were pink and clouded. 
I had a small funeral for him with my parents and my nephew who had grown attached to Jojo as well. It was raining so it was very brief but I had the song below playing and I was crying my eyes out.

The song that got me thought the week is The Call by Regina Spektor (its from Narnia) http://youtu.be/WY0QcSQf_mc

Most people have taken his passing very lightly considering him lowly and thinking is a waste for me to spend money on veterinary care for him. 

Xx Joham... This is not goodbye. This is see you soon. Ilysm Baby.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry, he was too young. Up in little rattie heaven he is scampering around and taking deep whiffs of the cool fresh air. RIP baby...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

